# My sons' first Photo!



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 5, 2005)

OK so he's only 19 months old so I held the camera for him and focussed it for him based on distance!  He knows how to look through the veiwfinder and presses the shutter button by himself but the camera is just too big for him to hold at the same time on his own!

He pointed it at what he wanted and almost got it right!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 5, 2005)

well, considering the age, gotta say he's a talented little fellow!


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey.. he coudl easily claim it was an abstract!


----------



## slickhare (Dec 6, 2005)

is he the little guy in your avy (it's changed since i posted this, no need to be alarmed)? that's so adorable! mos def an abstract... i call it: the faceless man


----------



## eiren (Dec 20, 2005)

Most of my little friends get similar results when I let them use my camera. Really opens your eyes to what the world looks like for the little tykes!

Reminds me of an old Calvin&Hobbes comic&#8212;when he discovers the woman he's been following around is not his mom, she asks him what his mom looks like. Answer: "From the waist down, just like you!"


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 22, 2005)

hey! that's a very good picture!!!


----------



## Cr1m50nGh057_138 (Jan 13, 2006)

cant wait to see what his later (much) photos look like.


----------



## Fate (Jan 14, 2006)

i'll give him a tenner for it! hehe im sure he has a bright future in photography!


----------

